# LONGER CABLE FOR NCE POWERCAB?



## Jima (Oct 28, 2018)

I have an NCE Powercab. Enjoy it a lot. However the cord lacks about 2 ft being able to traverse my L shaped layout from one end to the other it I tether it in the middle. Do you guys know where I might find a longer cable?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Can I assume you know that you can daisy-chain plug-in panels to the main panel you now use and be able unplug from it and plug into the new one (s) while train is moving ? About $25 each.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would do as telltale suggests and install additional jacks at several points around your layout. That way there is less risk of a long cord snagging on something valuable.


----------



## Jima (Oct 28, 2018)

telltale said:


> Can I assume you know that you can daisy-chain plug-in panels to the main panel you now use and be able unplug from it and plug into the new one (s) while train is moving ? About $25 each.


No, I did not know that. How does that work?

Jim


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I can tell you how the MRC system works. Each extension plate has 4 jacks in it, two in the front and two in the back. Instead of plugging the output from the command station into the handset, you plug it in to one of the rear jacks of the nearest extension plate. Now that plate can handle up to two handsets (cabs, throttles, whatever you want to call them) in the jacks on the front side of the plate. You can then run another cable from the second jack in the rear that forst extension plate to a second extension plate, which can now ALSO be used to connect up to two handsets. And so on. The number of handsets that can be plugged in at any one time is limited by the capability of the system (and each needs a unique address), but the number of extension plates is for all intents and purposes unlimited.

To follow your train, you simply unplug your handset and move it to a different jack. It's just like unplugging a phone or an ethernet cable -- push down on the plastic clip and pull out the plug. While your handset is unplugged, your locomotive(s) continue to follow the last command given. Plug it back in at a different jack, and you're ready to send new commands. 

My understanding is that the NCE system works in a similar way. Hope that helps.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

telltale said:


> Can I assume you know that you can daisy-chain plug-in panels to the main panel you now use and be able unplug from it and plug into the new one (s) while train is moving ? About $25 each.


The PowerCab provides power to the track. You can't disconnect it without stopping the loco

you can disconnect and move a Cab06, for example, to different UTP w/o disrupting power to a loco


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Jima said:


> No, I did not know that. How does that work?
> 
> Jim


I was wanting to know that too. When I unplug mine, trains stop. I didn't do that again.


----------



## Jima (Oct 28, 2018)

I have a layout configuration just like the one in the above illustration. After some research and if I am right, I can see now that I have two choices. One buy another cab and run my trains from it with a UTP on the other leg of the layout. Or buy another PCP and install it on the other leg and move my Powercab to the other leg when I want to switch it. But when I do the track will lose power. Not necessarily a big deal as I operate alone and only run one train at a time.

Jim


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

correct

but you could buy or make a longer 6 conductor RJ12 cable as you initially suggested.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Regardless of the make, the MAIN DCC controller
must always stay connected to the track if trains
are running. However, every make controller also
has wired hand held controllers.
These can be unplugged and moved without affecting any
running trains.

Don


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

DonR said:


> the MAIN DCC controller
> must always stay connected to the track if trains
> are running.Don


the command station and boosters can not be disconnected. Only a controller can be disconnected.

a DCC system is composed of 3 components, a command station, boosters and controllers.

boosters are simply a power amplifier that provide track voltage at some max current. It receives a signal from the command station that it puts on the track. That signal is the equivalent to a DCC signal but may be of low power and could be simply unipolar (0 and 5V)

a controller is operated by a person, specifying what the loco does which communicates with a proprietary protocol to the base station. That protocol support commands and is not DCC

the command station receives commands from one or more controllers for one or more locos. It generates a command signal that periodically sends speed requests to each locomotive and may or may not periodically send other commands to the loco such as lighting. (after a loco derails and is rerailed, it starts running when it received a speed command, but its light may not be set as they were before).


An NCE PowerCab is all three in one unit: a controller for the person to operate, booster/power-amp that provides track voltage and a command station that not only supports itself as a controller but will also support other controllers (e.g. Cab06) connected thru a UTP


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Of course you could go radio control and not have to worry about getting to the next plug before your loco runs into something. 
By the time you have all the extra stuff needed to daisy chain your plug in ports, you could have had a wireless system.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

And possible problems in a high RF area.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

the Pacific Southern had problems. I brought a spectrum analyzer from work and set it for max hold. It seemed every few minutes there was some activity for many seconds on the ISM band (~914 MHz) NCE and other wireless DCC systems use, making wireless controllers unreliable.

others have reported never having any problems. Depends where you live


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It happens. Not to everyone, but it happens.

Ask any RC flyer what 27.xxx MHz does to their aircraft communications.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> Of course you could go radio control and not have to worry about getting to the next plug before your loco runs into something.
> By the time you have all the extra stuff needed to daisy chain your plug in ports, you could have had a wireless system.


Really? Wireless / radio control must really be dropping in price then. Because the installation I described above could be done for less than $50.

And if you're operating trains at realistic speeds, the risk of you train running into something in the ten seconds it takes you to move to the next jack in the sequence is virtually non-existent.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> I was wanting to know that too. When I unplug mine, trains stop. I didn't do that again.


The MRC systems work a little differently. There is a small command station that stays connected to the track (it's feeding the bus wires), but any and all handsets can be disconnected without interfering with operations.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

a longer cable can be easily made for a few dollars ... it's an ordinary [-think- RJ12] cable and ends ... nothing fancy, should be a slightly heavier one though...


----------

